# Forum Subscriptions?



## Holy Bovine (Jan 19, 2002)

What are these?  I can't seem to find any info on them (although i admit the info's  probably staring me in the face right now)


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2002)

No idea - haven't tried it yet!

Give it a try, and let us know. 

Oh, moved to Meta.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

Well a while ago I subscribed to Fight Club to see what it would do and now when I click on my user cp I have a link from that page to fight club.  I am not sure what the benefit of that is supposed to be...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

I'd like to know what these are also!
Can anyone enlighten us?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 19, 2002)

*I have no real information I just like to post*

Well I've subscibed to two forums (MEta and General).  So far all it does is provide links to those forums from your 'user cp' .  But there is also a line at the bottom of the list that says 'there have been 0 new posts in the last 0 days for these forums'.  Fiddled around with a pull down menu for a longer period of time (last 20 days) and promptly got logged out  

Still not sure what its supposed to do (as I said in my header and you shouldn't even have had to read this far)


----------



## omokage (Jan 19, 2002)

Subscription to threads or forums is meant to provide a concise, personalized list of topics that are important to you. The subscription will show you at a glance what would normally take much navigating through the boards.

and that is the long and short of it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

That makes sense I guess


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Makes sense... but I don't think I'll have all that much use for it. I've changed the way the forum displays for me so that it shows which threads I've already visited, so I know when a thread is new, and I'm good at remembering what I've posted in.

Guess it's worth a try to subscribe, though. Can't hurt.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> * I've changed the way the forum displays for me so that it shows which threads I've already visited, so I know when a thread is new, and I'm good at remembering what I've posted in.
> *




How did you do this - its bugging me that its not marking which threads I have read already.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

How I did is a long story. I wasn't able to find any way to do it by changing options or whatnot, so I had to use the Proxomitron. The Proxomitron is a great little program that filters out thing like banner ads, intrusive javascript, and pop-ups. You can also add custom filters to it, and I added in a filter that changed the Style Sheet that the forum pages use.

I don't know of any other way to do it. If you decide to download Proxomitron, I could help you set up a filter that would do what you want.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

Subscribeing to a forum or thread will enable the automatic emails to be sent to you email address every time their is a responce to the thread. It's not all that great unless you really want to know when something's changed.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *How I did is a long story. I wasn't able to find any way to do it by changing options or whatnot, so I had to use the Proxomitron. The Proxomitron is a great little program that filters out thing like banner ads, intrusive javascript, and pop-ups. You can also add custom filters to it, and I added in a filter that changed the Style Sheet that the forum pages use.
> 
> I don't know of any other way to do it. If you decide to download Proxomitron, I could help you set up a filter that would do what you want. *




Well its not bugging me quite that much - but thanks for the offer


----------

